# 2015-2016 Los Angeles Lakers Schedule



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

ha, as crappy as we are I see an outside chance to start 6-0

...And finish the season with an 0-6 streak...lol


----------

